# Wingshooter 24-50 RH Starship Review



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Good Day All,

I received a Wingshooter 24-50 RH Starship, set up with 1" tapered to 3/4", Chinese handcuff fork today, and what an excellent shooter! I can't believe how comfortable, powerful and accurate this shooter is. It only took me a few shots to zone in, and then I was hitting everything I was aiming at; including, 1 inch by 1 inch pieces of leather, 8 of 10 bottle hits, golf wiffle balls. Just a blast to shoot. I had no problem at all adjusting to the Chinese handcuff set up, as I usually shoot TTF. I am so glad I got this! Thanks Roger, you make great stuff!!! Oh, love your pouch and how it is tied too!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks like a good one !!!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice oohh I want one!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice! Now I am jealous. Roger makes a rock solid shooter. I am saving up for one now. It is next on my list.

Shoot straight and enjoy life!

Ernie


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That's a heck of a catchbox!


----------

